# Deadpool 2



## Deleted User (May 18, 2018)

I just watched this movie. It was absolutely amazing.
Discuss!
And and always...


Spoiler: .



spoilerize your spoilers.


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (May 31, 2018)

It was awesome yes


----------



## FAST6191 (May 31, 2018)

The first was pretty enjoyable.
This was nowhere near as tightly written, shot, directed or produced. More enjoyable than most Marvel films but that is not saying much.

If someone told me it was studio interference saying "more of this", where "this" is things their excitable fans from test groups sat before their first film, I could well believe it.


----------



## RETRO_BOT (Jun 5, 2018)

the movie is quite messy at the ending part like how it will affect its franchise since he time traveled.


----------



## yusuo (Jun 5, 2018)

This movie was really boring and a step down from the original. I mean even the original was repetitive and a little tedious but the new one.. . For the first half tried to be too serious and then in the second half threw that all away


----------



## RedoLane (Jun 5, 2018)

"Is dubstep music still a thing?”


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 13, 2018)

I saw a grown man with baby balls.


----------



## NighthunterXXX (Jul 18, 2018)

Even better than first one


----------



## Gon Freecss (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## rustinrj (Aug 31, 2018)

To me, the first movie is a lot better.


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 31, 2018)

Is a spoiler a spoiler if the film spoils itself in the first minute?



Spoiler



Deadpool dies.


----------



## Lemmingz (Oct 6, 2018)

I agree with @FAST6191 's post above, no where near as tightly writen.

Hopefully they'll do a lot better if they make a deadpool 3


----------



## kinomaniak (Oct 21, 2018)

for me first episode is better than second


----------

